# The Joy of Soup



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

http://www.joyofsoup.com/ As the weather here in the northern hemisphere begins to get a bit chilly and the sun bids farewell around 5 p.m., many people will begin to adjust their menus by including more soups as part of their daily fare. Those persons looking for fun new ways to prepare soup should definitely take a look at The Joy Of Soup website. The creator of the site, Sue Pleydee, has assembled a rather impressive collection of soup recipes. Many of them are organized under the Plogs section (a word created by eliding soup and blog). This section includes such soups as buttermilk, ham and tomato, and asparagus and escarole. The Let's Eat Out section features recipes taken from various restaurants and another area entitled The Joy of Cookbooks features Pleydee's musings on such classic cookbooks as In the Kitchen with Miss Piggy and The Crisco Family Cookbook.From The Scout Report, Copyright Internet Scout Project 1994-2003. http://scout.wisc.edu/


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Yummy! I'm trying the Baked Potato Soup tonight. Here in Wisconsin it's definitely soup weather today. Thanks for the new bookmark!


----------

